# rfactor dtm liga: www.rfactor-dtm-liga.de.vu



## Mikedavid1990 (30. September 2009)

Hi zusammen, die rfactor dtm liga sucht noch fahrer. Sind eine neue rfactor liga, für euch gibt es keine kosten bei uns. Wir fahren einen DTM 2008er Mod.
Zu den Regeln etc schaut auf die HP.
....:::: rfactor DTM Liga ::::....

mfg


----------

